# Farm n' Homestead Mamas Tribe



## MihrDanae (Sep 28, 2008)

: Anyone currently farming or engaging in homesteading?
Looking for like minded mama's who balance hard work with babies.
How do you do it? What are the challenges?

My husband and I are in the beginning stages of starting a small farm just outside Charlottesville. We have been learning a lot about food production and storage, but still have years of hands on practice ahead of us.

I find this shift in lifestyle not only important personally, but for the benefit of the local community. We are really interested in supporting and being involved in the local food movement for a myriad of reasons.

Anyone else finding their way in the local food movement? I would love to share stories and experiences with you all!














:














:


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I was sorta homesteading in the AZ desert for a bit. (or trying!) Now moving to MA with my kids and then hoping eventually to a yurt then a VT farm. Right now I am just living in a semi rural ecovillage..we will be moving soon (to another rental) but taking chickens with us..beyond gardening that's it for now until we are in a more permanant place! But I used to have goats,etc. which we are DEFINITELY going to get back into soon!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We have a forum devoted to this topic here. Welcome to MDC!


----------

